# Pokemon NSFW RP (FxF)



## Doom11 (May 25, 2021)

Hey guys and gals, just posting asking if anyone would be interested in doing something Pokemon related. As in the title, I am only really interested in something FxF related.

Generally speaking I prefer doing something feral related. The Pokemon I like to use can be put into 2 categories.

"Cutesty" (I guess you could call it): this refers to Pokemon such as eevee's/eeveeolutions, ralts, vulpix, zorua, snivy, etc

Humanoid: Pokemon like Gardevoir/kirlia, braixen, etc.

For stories and plots I am open to most things, so long as it's nothing to dark.

For my likes I am a mostly vanilla person with a few extras (if you don't like any of these that's fine I am fine with vanilla style aswell):
-incest (for some reason I enjoy the sisterly relationship)
-mild bondage (things such as vines or Sylveons ribbons)
-forced attraction (this can be in any forms, such as the the Pokemon moves attraction, sweet scent, hypnosis or other methods. I also want to emphasize this is attraction, not mind control.)

For my dislikes, anything that's considered extreme or gorey really. But I do have some other pet peeves.
-heavy focus on sexual organs. (This may require a bit of explaining. When I RP something sexual, generally speaking I prefer to focus on the characters emotional and physical reactions, as aposed to the actual sexual act. To put it simply, I don't need detail about how deep someone's tongue is. I prefer the reactions, moaning, things they say, there body movements, etc.

Last thing, I am fine with most post lengths, so long as it's not 1 sentence. Oh and I would hope for basic English spelling, grammar problems don't bother me to much. (I'm sure this post has some to  )

Thanks for coming to my ted talk, dm me if your interested. I can also RP on discord if you would prefer.


----------



## Doom11 (May 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

this sounds..... i n t e r e s t i n g .... but i think ill pass...* nervously chuckles while imagining ninetales~*


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 11, 2021)

I could do something with a ninetails if you wanted


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 16, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm interested! I have a shiny Gardevoir OC that would be fun to play. Also I wanna do more than just sex.


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 20, 2021)

if you mean none NSFW stuff that is fine. DM me.


----------



## Raever (Jun 21, 2021)

If I can't be a goth as heck former Team Rocket Mightyena with PTSD and a service-sub mentality I don't want it. But I support your endeavors!

I wonder how this sort of rp would work with Unknown.


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 24, 2021)

I hope I'm not bumping tgis to much.


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jul 15, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jul 20, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bump. Just to reiterate, I'm fine with Vanilla if preferred.


----------



## Doom11 (Aug 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Aug 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Aug 16, 2021)

Just gonna bump this again and say im perfectly fine with vanilla still.

Also of anyone is interest in doing something FxF that isn't Pokemon related to drop me a PM also.


----------



## Doom11 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Doom11 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Dec 10, 2021)

I’m very interested! I’ve got a few different Pokémon sonas that I could use! Braixen, vaporeon, cinderace, etc


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 19, 2021)

My sona is a cute little Riolu if you're still interested?


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

I volunteer


----------



## Doom11 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Mar 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (May 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

I'm interested, I have a sylveon oc in mind. She can work with incest or not.


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

Doom11 said:


> Hey guys and gals, just posting asking if anyone would be interested in doing something Pokemon related. As in the title, I am only really interested in something FxF related.
> 
> Generally speaking I prefer doing something feral related. The Pokemon I like to use can be put into 2 categories.
> 
> ...


Oh my god YES YES I WANNA DO THIS AGGH PLEASE 
I'M BEGGING SO NICELY


----------



## Doom11 (Aug 23, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Sep 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## KohleCoke (Nov 3, 2022)

If the offer still stands I might be able to pop one out! Interested in feral-esque Pokémon myself, andI don#t really see FxF that often--besides I wanna make my 
I can play a feral animal or Pokémon.

@KohleCoke#4293 is my Discord, I prefer using Discord over anything else! However I do have Twitter and Telegram!


----------



## Doom11 (Dec 8, 2022)

Been awhile but I guess bump


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2022)

I could do one if you want.


----------

